# Thoughts on my new Nubian doe?



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

I just picked up this girl over the weekend to add to my Nubian herd. I'm not real familiar with milking pedigrees. What are your thoughts on her pedigree and how she's put together? I'm hoping she will be a decent milk goat for us next season. Do you think she has any future potential? We milk our goats to drink it and i somrtimes make soap as a hobby.

Her body condition is not great right now but i'm excited to see her once I get her healthier again. The first picture of her is one from her sale ad and the others are from today. Her condition really surprised me when I saw her in person. it wasn't what i was expecting from the pictures i had seen, but she is a real sweetheart so I brought her home anyway.

The current pics are from right after I gave her a bath so she is still a bit wet in some of them. the pics looking down on her back are to help show her current body condition. She had lice when I picked her up so I treated her for those as soon as we got her home. she looks a lot better after I scrubbed her really good today to get all of the yuck off of her (lice give me the heebie-jeebies). She is also real wormy. I ran a fecal on her and have already given her the 1st round of dewormer. Once the lice and worms are taken care of, her weight should start to improve.

I was told she had twins in January. They left the babies on her and were not milking her. I am not sure if she was a first freshener this year or not. She doesn't really have much milk right now. She is mostly dried up already. Im hoping that is just a combination of her poor body condition and the fact that her kids were already basically weaned before I got her. My hope is that she will produce a good amount of milk for me next year.

I know its a bit hard to tell anything with her current weight and with her milk mostly dried up but what are your thoughts on her?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Love her pedigree (Goddard Farm has amazing Nubians)!! And her head - roman nose especially - is just perfect! Many Nubians nowadays are losing their very prominent roman noses. 

She is definitely a bit underweight, but sounds like you are working on that.  She could have more depth to her but she is still a young doe, and that's something that they get more as they mature. She has a nice long rump, though it looks pretty steep. She has a nice brisket too, and a cute little udder (I'd love to see it after a 12 hour fill)! 

All in all, she's a nice little doe, just needs some TLC. Someday I want to add Goddard Farm Nubians to my herd, but right now I'm focusing more on Saada lines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I love her head! I'm big on the Roman noses (just not on a horse, thank you, lol!) and she's very elegant looking as well.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome and congrats on your new girl!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Love her! She has alot of length, nice legs, brisket,long dairy neck, adorable roman nose, and my favorite long Nubian ears!

Her topline isn't the best. Her udder is nice, but may need stronger/higher rear attachments. I can't see her foreudder attachments.

Overall I like her alot!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I love her pedigree - the J&R Dakota Spirit Playboy is wonderful, along with the Lakeshore and Goddard Farm - she's a very nice doe - agree with groovy - overall she is a very nice doe!


----------

